# A few q's about stronglift 5x5 routine



## marts_uk

Hi my mates just started this routine and has only just started lifting weights. He is a bit overweight and i have a few questions reagarding this.

Is this routine aimed at beinners wishing to get into powerlifting?

Is it appropriate for a beginner to squat 3 times a week?

is it ok to add/change a few exercises on it such as change inverted rows to bb rows, pullups to lat pulldowns, push ups to dips? (only my mate thinks this will defy the point of the program but i said that there are better assisted exercises than the ones on the routine on the stronglift website)

Is someone whos a bit overweight better off doing a fulbody workout without having to squat 3 times a week?

In the stronglift routine your only using weights on 3 of the 8 upper body exercises, surely there is a better and more appropriate routine for a beginner to gain muscle and lose fat?


----------



## Robbie

marts_uk said:


> Hi my mates just started this routine and has only just started lifting weights. He is a bit overweight and i have a few questions reagarding this.
> 
> Is this routine aimed at beinners wishing to get into powerlifting?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Is it appropriate for a beginner to squat 3 times a week?
> 
> Very much so
> 
> is it ok to add/change a few exercises on it such as change inverted rows to bb rows, pullups to lat pulldowns, push ups to dips? (only my mate thinks this will defy the point of the program but i said that there are better assisted exercises than the ones on the routine on the stronglift website)
> 
> No, if you change it it is no longer the same programme
> 
> Is someone whos a bit overweight better off doing a fulbody workout without having to squat 3 times a week?
> 
> No
> 
> In the stronglift routine your only using weights on 3 of the 8 upper body exercises, surely there is a better and more appropriate routine for a
> 
> beginner to gain muscle and lose fat?
> 
> Exactly what is the programme? I'm guessing it is very similar to Mark Rippetoes Starting Strength as it is squatting 3x per week. Look that one up as it highly recommended (its all based on barbell)


----------



## marts_uk

cheers, programmes here http://stronglifts.com/


----------



## Robbie

I would do Starting Strength over that, do a good search for it and find the LONG thread on bodybuilding.com I'm not sure about doing OHP BEFORE deadlifting, sounds a bit backwards to me!


----------



## gerg

it's taken from rippetoe's "*Starting* Strength", so yes it is suitable


----------



## BassJunkie

marts_uk said:


> Hi my mates just started this routine and has only just started lifting weights. He is a bit overweight and i have a few questions reagarding this.
> 
> Is this routine aimed at beinners wishing to get into powerlifting?
> 
> Is it appropriate for a beginner to squat 3 times a week?
> 
> is it ok to add/change a few exercises on it such as change inverted rows to bb rows, pullups to lat pulldowns, push ups to dips? (only my mate thinks this will defy the point of the program but i said that there are better assisted exercises than the ones on the routine on the stronglift website)
> 
> Is someone whos a bit overweight better off doing a fulbody workout without having to squat 3 times a week?
> 
> In the stronglift routine your only using weights on 3 of the 8 upper body exercises, surely there is a better and more appropriate routine for a beginner to gain muscle and lose fat?


This routine Isn't aimed at building mass so if he wants to do that, tell him to switch routine as this is for building strength.

I am on the stronglifts routine, it is fine to change inverted rows to BB rows, pushups to dips but I would keep with the pull-ups/chin-ups instead of a lat pulldown.

if he has never done any weight training before then this is a great routine to do, adding 2.5k each workout (5kg to the deadlift) even if you want to build mass this is great to get your strength up so you can handle the heavy weights necessary for building mass.

My plan is to continue on stronglifts till I can squat around 1.5x my bodyweight (possibly switching to stronglifts advanced if I have to) and then if I am not happy with the mass I have built then I will switch to a mass-building routine.

I am doing a reg park style 5x5, where you do:

1x5 at 60% of your working weight

1x5 at 80% of your working weight

3x5 at your working weight

I enjoy it a bit more, I still feel as tired as if I was doing 5x5 but with 2 warm-up sets before hand but my body feels better when I do it a-la reg park.



Robbie said:


> I would do Starting Strength over that, do a good search for it and find the LONG thread on bodybuilding.com I'm not sure about doing OHP BEFORE deadlifting, sounds a bit backwards to me!


It works fine, you are only doing 1x5 on the deadlift so it is easy to manage.

For those of you who are sceptical about how well it works and whether to change the exercises, or switch to 3x8 or changing the exercises order take it from me, leave it as it is, it was put that way for a reason. if you do it 3x8 you wont be able to add 2.5kg each workout. If you do different exercises you wont get as good gains on all the other exercises.

If you stall on an exercise you re-try the exercise up to 3 workouts and if you still don't manage 5x5 you de-load by 10% and work your way back up again. You are supposed to stay on the programme until you have stalled 2-3 times on your squat, by which time you will probably be up to around 1.5x your bodyweight at which point you will probably be beyond stronglifts as it is for beginners, then you can concentrate on what you want to do. Bodybuilding you might want to switch to bodybuilding split, if you want more strength then you could switch to stronglifts advanced, or whatever you want to do.

Stronglifts beginner 5x5 will get you from the beginner into being an intermediate lifter, then after that you will have more of an idea exactly what you want to do.

Personally, I'm loving it :thumb:

EDIT: If he has any more questions send him here to the stronglifts FAQ http://stronglifts.com/forum/stronglifts-5x5-official-faq-t11443.html


----------



## fozyspilgrims

5x5 bill star madcow is ideal for begineers.


----------



## Tall

marts_uk said:


> Hi my mates just started this routine and has only just started lifting weights. He is a bit overweight and i have a few questions reagarding this.
> 
> Is this routine aimed at beinners wishing to get into powerlifting?
> 
> Is it appropriate for a beginner to squat 3 times a week?
> 
> is it ok to add/change a few exercises on it such as change inverted rows to bb rows, pullups to lat pulldowns, push ups to dips? (only my mate thinks this will defy the point of the program but i said that there are better assisted exercises than the ones on the routine on the stronglift website)
> 
> Is someone whos a bit overweight better off doing a fulbody workout without having to squat 3 times a week?
> 
> In the stronglift routine your only using weights on 3 of the 8 upper body exercises, surely there is a better and more appropriate routine for a beginner to gain muscle and lose fat?


Ask on the stronglifts forum


----------



## dansoap

I have just started on this programme I have heard good comments of people that this is a good one to use for the beginners. Im skinny as a rake and was wandering whats the best supplement to use in conjunction with this programme I know about the whey proteins but is there something stronger like m1t or is that something to try if im hitting a wall with my gains


----------



## martin brown

dansoap said:


> I have just started on this programme I have heard good comments of people that this is a good one to use for the beginners. Im skinny as a rake and was wandering whats the best supplement to use in conjunction with this programme I know about the whey proteins but is there something stronger like m1t or is that something to try if im hitting a wall with my gains


Try food?


----------



## Críostóir

Hi m8 I have been on it now for almost 3 months its pretty good; im in my routine of goin to the gym now 3 times a week! My only problem is I havne't been eating enough food so not maximising my possible gains - but saying that I have noticed changed my fat/muscle ratio has changes a good bit and six pack starting to show now the upper 2 abs so far


----------

